# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Extra gewicht na bevalling verhoogt risico op diabetes

## FRANCOIS580

*Werd je enige tijd geleden de trotse moeder van een gezonde baby, en geraak je maar niet verlost van je zwangerschapskilos? Doe er dan wat aan, want de gevolgen van extra gewicht na je zwangerschap zijn veel ernstiger dan tot hiertoe gedacht. Ze vergroten je kans op diabetes en andere ernstige aandoeningen waaronder hoge bloeddruk! Wat verstaat men onder overgewicht na een zwangerschap en hoeveel mag een vrouw in gewicht bijkomen tijdens haar zwangerschap?
*

De meerderheid van de vrouwen hebben het bijzonder moeilijk om hun overgewicht na een zwangerschap te herwinnen. Slechts weinigen bereiken opnieuw hun gewicht van voor de zwangerschap. Toch is het belangrijk om je lichaam van al deze extra zwangerschapskilos te bevrijden. Ze kunnen immers ernstige gevolgen hebben, vooral voor jonge moeders die voorheen nooit last hadden van overgewicht. Dat blijkt nu uit de resultaten van een grootscheeps wetenschappelijk onderzoek van professor Roland Devlieger en van vroedvrouw Annick Bogaerts van de Universiteit van Leuven. Dit wetenschappelijk duo onderzocht meer dan achtduizend vrouwen die in een periode van twee jaar bevielen van twee kinderen.

*Normaal gewicht*

Een vrouw met een lengte van 1,65 meter heeft bij gemiddeld 63 kilogram een gezond gezicht. Houdt die vrouw na haar bevalling drie extra zwangerskilos over, dan zal haar risico op diabetes maar liefst met de helft toenemen. Met acht kilo overgewicht na de bevalling is de kans op hoge bloeddruk tijdens haar volgende zwangerschap maar liefst vier keer hoger. Bij vrouwen die voor hun zwangerschap met overgewicht kregen af te rekenen, worden die overtollige zwangerschapskilos ook veel minder vlug opgemerkt. Daardoor lopen ze tijdens hun volgende zwangerschap een vergroot risico op een keizersnede

*Gezond eten en voldoende bewegen*

Vrouwen met zwangerschapsdiabetes ontwikkelen later ook veel gemakkelijker.../...

*Lees verder*

----------

